# Why do I hate glass?



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

The only part of detailing that I truly despise is cleaning the glass. Any tips to make it easier to achieve a good finish. I’ve tried a few products from Autoglym, Auto Finesse, Gyeon, Angel Wax however I’m never happy with the finish for long. Do I need better technique? Any ideas?


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Chris, 

What towels are you using? I find that this makes a significant difference with product removal and smearing. Also, I've always got on better with a glass polish rather than sprays so something like ag glass polish.


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

As stuart said towels can make or break your glass cleaning. I use microfiber madness cloudbuster - i find these brilliant as is gtechniq g6 glass cleaner. Technique is important too. Check out the forensic detailing glass cleaning video on YouTube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Know exactly where you’re coming from, sometimes no issues, sometimes a right royal pain in the backside. 

Glass cleaner spray - I’ve found good quality paper towel to be great and certain cloths work well, does sometimes need a 2nd going over. 

Glass polish - I’ve found AG glass polish to be very effective and easy to apply / remove - I tend to use this for either a deep clean or if I’m struggling to clean the glass...


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

I use a waffle weave cloth to clean glass with any glass cleaners.

or

Clover tops glass polish and then removing using a waffle weave to remove.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

From glass cleaners I’ve used.

AG fast glass - easy to use and effective, does sometimes require 2nd application. 

DetailedOnline glass cleaner - very effective and one of my go to cleaners. 

AutoGlanz moonshine - effective cleaner and works very well, but best not in sunlight. 

PowerMaxed glass cleaner - really didn’t get along with this, just couldn’t get it to work effectively, no matter what I tried. 

Simonise foaming glass cleaner - very effective cleaner, tends to need another clean afterwards, so tend to use it first as a deeper clean.

Method glass cleaner - effective and easy to use, smells minty, so great for inside. 

Bear car care glass cleaner - very effective, but best in shade or cool conditions


----------



## KRW (Oct 8, 2016)

I use Nilco glass cleaner, about £4 from B&Q and Mint Mirkin towel from Dodo Juice. You need a short pile, tight weave towel to buff. That seems to be the best way that I have found. What is it that your not happy with?


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

The cloth makes and breaks the cleaning, I use microsuede cloths, they're not cheap at £8 each but they work. Literally any type of soap will work, I use dish soap.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I’ve tried nilco, sonax, AF, autosmart and power maxed with a mint mirkin and waffle weave and can’t get it right either. I even use kitchen roll but still get streaks


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Biggest disapointment for me was af crystal. 

After that i use nilco. Cheap as chips and wirjs very well.i bought 5 litres for i think 12 quid.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> I've tried nilco, sonax, AF, autosmart and power maxed with a mint mirkin and waffle weave and can't get it right either. I even use kitchen roll but still get streaks


Try some ag glass polish with your mint merkin - I get good results using these. The polish type cleaners are much more forgiving I find :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I find that a dedicated glass cloth really helps in conjunction with a quality glass cleaner and also using a glass polish once in a while to really deep clean the glass also yields good results.SJ.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

mr.t said:


> Biggest disapointment for me was af crystal


That does surprise me. I've tried quiet a few branded ones (and Nilco (which is pretty good too)) but found me going back to AF Crystal. Each to their own I guess. If you find one that does what you need it to then stick with it


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

This is one of the best tips I have seen too


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

-Stuart W- said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> What towels are you using?


I've been using short pile microfibres, typically 340/380 gsm and have no joy. As some have said I think a dedicated glass Cloth could be the way forward. I'll take a look at the forensic detailing video for the technique. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

KRW said:


> I use Nilco glass cleaner, about £4 from B&Q and Mint Mirkin towel from Dodo Juice. You need a short pile, tight weave towel to buff. That seems to be the best way that I have found. What is it that your not happy with?


I just seem to be pushing the dirt around at times rather than removing it. I always end up with a streak or two as well. It's just awkward to do any windscreen and when ever it's clean, it never seems to last that long. It's just frustrating so I don't put in the effort. I really should as I won't get better without practice but I just get no enjoyment out of it as I don't get the results.


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

I likewise have tried many products, solutions and cloths. I got so frustrated I even laid a towel down and tried a squeegee .
Had instant result with Adams and brand new cloths. Think it's the cloths more than anything. 
Some cloths way too hard to move around on glass, others left tiny fibres attached by static all over the windscreen. 
Tried pure cotton "nappies ", they also worked well till washed a few times.
Will try the tip above with prep.

Often wondered if the issues arise from the interior products used.

Crash486


----------



## KRW (Oct 8, 2016)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I just seem to be l the dirt around at times rather than removing it. I always end up with a streak or two as well. It's just awkward to do any windscreen and when ever it's clean, it never seems to last that long. It's just frustrating so I don't put in the effort. I really should as I won't get better without practice but I just get no enjoyment out of it as I don't get the results.


If it's pushing the dirt around, then I suggest maybe a glass polish. Need something to lift the dirt off which not all glass cleaners do thoroughly enough. Might I also suggest once you get the glass clean to where you happy with it ( and you will ) that you apply a sealant i.e G1 or G5. Makes cleaning much easier next time.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Glass is a pain if you miss some very basic points.
I have written my ideas (as asked) too many times. TBH not going to again, but you can search more details. Look for in depth detox too, bundles of great tips.

It's light that is the key, best is Sun light. Without that get a good light on the screen or window and looking out.
Once the glass has had its detox etc.almost any Glass cleaner fluid will do. Again many opinions on that too. 
Any discrepancies you will see perfectly with the Sun and wonder why you suffered so long. It really is that simple :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

crash486 said:


> I likewise have tried many products, solutions and cloths. I got so frustrated I even laid a towel down and tried a squeegee .
> Had instant result with Adams and brand new cloths. Think it's the cloths more than anything.
> Some cloths way too hard to move around on glass, others left tiny fibres attached by static all over the windscreen.
> Tried pure cotton "nappies ", they also worked well till washed a few times.
> ...


Crash, once any 'softener' has been washed out from the cotton Terry you are actually in a better position but the Terry works best when slightly damp from the cleaning solution - I've yet to find anything more effective


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

suds said:


> Crash, once any 'softener' has been washed out from the cotton Terry you are actually in a better position but the Terry works best when slightly damp from the cleaning solution - I've yet to find anything more effective


I'm going to try to pick up a pack of the terry towels from Costco next time I'm in to try them out...


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Exterior glass.. bar keepers friend for deep clean. then invisible glass. if you want to apply a sealant after then ipa wipe down as well. interior glass always use 2/3 cloths depending how dirty. last cloth always to buff. depending on how dirty it may take a couple of passes. Again invisible glass for me as its tint safe. its abit smelly but the results are wicked. Cloth wise costco yellow to apply and cotton or waffle to buff. always buff off before product drys.:thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> I'm going to try to pick up a pack of the terry towels from Costco next time I'm in to try them out...


Let us know how you get on Andy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

suds said:


> Let us know how you get on Andy...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do mate :thumb:


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

I use Hob Brite,the stuff made for ceramic hobs applied with a damp m/f.Then buffed off with a waffle weave drying towel:thumb:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Cloth - I've only ever found one 
https://paragonmicrofibre.com/product/premium-glass-cloth/
As many 'lint free' ones always leave bits even when washed and these dont.

As for cleaners, Carchem clarity, stoners, autoglym, gtechniq all work for me, and good old 'bar keepers friend' on the windscreen.
Tried various polished on glass but find C2V3 works as well as most (but nothing on the windscreen is mu choice)

Hope this helps.
S


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’ve been on the lookout for glass cloths and ordered a couple from in2detailing, no doubt I’ll order a couple of others as recommended on here and see what works for me. I’m on the lookout for some bar keepers friend also. Hopefully I get something to work for me.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm satisfied with Stoners Invisibleglass used with Microfibre Madness Cloudbuster cloths. Sometimes it's better to put it on with one cloth and then buff it off with another. 
One tip I found really useful is to wipe in straight lines one way on the outside and the other way on the inside, so if you have missed a bit you can tell whether you need to repolish the inside or the outside


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I'm on the lookout for some bar keepers friend also. Hopefully I get something to work for me.


If you got a "The Range" nearby, they sell it, the powder version is the better one to for :thumb:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Chris Donaldson said:


> ........ I'm on the lookout for some bar keepers friend also. Hopefully I get something to work for me.


Loads of places now stock it and yes go for the powder one.

For serious cleaning try mixing to a thickish paste with distilled vinegar rather than water.

Apply with a hand sized sponge in classic "circular motion." Leave to dry. I then polish off with many individual sheets of blue paper towel (https://www.toolstation.com/centre-feed-2-ply-blue-roll/p21664). Any stubborn/stuck on paste can be polished off with a spritz of vinegar.

Remember to rinse off thoroughly with water as both Barkeepers Friend and vinegar are acidic.

Good luck.

Andy,


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Cloth - I've only ever found one
> https://paragonmicrofibre.com/product/premium-glass-cloth/
> As many 'lint free' ones always leave bits even when washed and these dont.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, just ordered a fish scale, some premium glass microfibres and a couple optical glass cloths .


----------

